# Litter Box ?



## suggiebabies (Feb 16, 2009)

What's the best litter to use in the litter box?

Anna


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If you search the forum, there should be lots of threads answering your question.


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

I use one of the corner ones used for ferets and rabits they have then at petsmart and petco.


----------

